# IT jobs in Brisbane area



## hefner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi.

I'm coming to Brisbane in August and I want to find a job in IT area as front end developer or project manager. How does the market look like? I will focus on getting a job from the first day but I need some advice. I will have 3 months on me to find a job. Is that possible?

Please help me to worry less.


----------



## hefner (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone please!


----------



## hefner (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there anyone who can give me some advice's?


----------

